# Global Herbs AlphaBute



## Sunshine8 (19 October 2012)

Has anyone used this? If so how do you rate it? 
I have used other products by Global herbs and find them generally good but wouldn't mind hearing people's experiences of this product before purchasing

Thanks


----------



## almostthere (19 October 2012)

Hi - I have used it on my old boy (20) and it worked a treat on him. Now I don't want to stop in case he goes backwards again....I think it's like everything..some horses it works well on and others it doesn't....


----------



## smellsofhorse (23 October 2012)

I thought it had a nasty smell and my normal not fussy warmblood wasn't keen.


----------



## fatpiggy (23 October 2012)

It turned my old girl from being unrideable (even at walk) due to stumbling (carpitis) to being able to have a canter across the field on a hack in a week.  I wouldn't have believed it if I hadn't seen it for myself.  BUT it does stink and taste bitter and fussy horses would probably reject it outright. Start with a pinch and increase very slowly.


----------



## PolarSkye (23 October 2012)

Can't comment on its effectiveness b/c The GreyDonkey simply won't touch any of the Global Herbs supplements - not even if I add apple juice, peanut butter, marmite or any other flavour-disguising ingredient.  Doesn't smell very nice either.

P


----------



## Sunshine8 (24 October 2012)

Thanks for your comments. I have only got a small tub to try, but the idea was for occasional use when showing a little stiffness - usually after her mind has exceeded what her joints are actually capable of! I can then keep my bute for more severe problems. 
As for the food issue I will only put a little in at first, but tbh she is a greedy pony and so when she leaves food is the time to call the vet!


----------



## Tempi (25 October 2012)

Global herbs supplements need to be introduced really slowly into the feed as they all have a strong taste/smell - or just buy the liquid version! Nearly all of them have a liquid equivliant now.

With regards to the Alphabute, I used it on my mare a while ago when she was in foal and got very stiff (I phoned the helpline and it is safe to feed to infoal mares) - and within 2 days on it she was charging around the field (with only 2 weeks of her pregnancy to go!!)  Certainly worked really well for her! 

Ive used other GH products with great sucess aswell


----------



## kezimac (25 October 2012)

most global herbs products contain turmeric (good for arthirits) the alphabute has boswellia, and white willow amongst other herbs - I just feed the boswellia and turmeric as cheaper


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (26 October 2012)

I tried it on  my liver disease mare  i had to stop it as it had a side effect.

 also the reason why i bought it was to reduce danilon  but it made NO difference at all so i gave it away expensive trial


----------



## LaurenB (27 October 2012)

Highly reccomend it very good stuff


----------



## Venevidivici (27 October 2012)

Interesting Global Herbs discussion going on in NL: thread entitled 'fag butt found in Global herbs product'....


----------



## madhoss (27 October 2012)

I've been feeding this to my stiff oldie for about a week now in the hope that we can try to avoid bute for as long as possible. Each day she has been striding out of her stable better and better and this morning she could fully and comfortably bend her leg to have her feet picked out- usually I can feel some stiffness each morning, but not today! Very, very pleased for my old lady but the fag butt story is a little worrying...


----------

